# Starting a home based biz



## 6898877

I see alot of ppl who are looking at buying business's and the expense and doubt about these oppurtunities. All i can say is just do your homework and take everything you read with a grain of salt as there is even sites stating Mother Teresa is a scam. I did my own research and am happy working from home.


----------



## Dexter

Of course you can successfully work from home. You just need to come up with some sort of idea of what and how to do it. Even setting up a small telemarketing + data entry business where you offer companies doing their data entry job from home is an option. 

I remember 6 years ago when I was on student visa I applied for a telemarketing job. It was for a small family business which involved calling boat sellers to get them to place an ad on their website.


----------



## 6898877

Yeah i had a home based business that i poured years into without success about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## CashDoctors

yes, im also working from home since 3yrs ago.. and i loved what i am doing, i have more quality time with my family now. =)


----------



## ebti

I need data entry job. Could any one help me ? ? ? I'm living in Sydney,


----------



## Dexter

Mate, check popular work websites such as seek or careerone. They have plenty of vacancies there.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Thanks for sharing this stuff. I really learned a lot from you. I hope that it'll be easier for me to make money online. Anyways, If you want to “make money from home” in a very useful and easy way then we will be in great pleasure to serve you.


----------



## mjones2011

toaley76 said:


> I see alot of ppl who are looking at buying business's and the expense and doubt about these oppurtunities. All i can say is just do your homework and take everything you read with a grain of salt as there is even sites stating Mother Teresa is a scam. I did my own research and am happy working from home.


It is hard to find real serious businesses for working at home. The internet is full of scams and you have to be very lucky to find something that is real.


----------



## BiancaE

I work from home as a text chat operator. You can do this part time or full time, the platform we work on is very busy and based here in Australia which is an advantage. 

I think there is plenty of work to do from home, it's just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## shenntzaw

the government encourages small businesses but i feel taxes are a bit complicated even for small businesses.


----------



## southafricanstooz

Yes it's hard and took me about 2 years to get it right. Just need to persist.


----------

